# Where to buy a new Muncie



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm wanting to buy a NEW Muncie M20 or M22 4 speed, one with a super case, new gears, billet mid plate etc... From experience, can anyone recommend a shop?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Mike at Mikeyvs4speeds in Milwaukee can build you a Muncie to order.








Mikey V's 4 Speeds LLC


Auto Repair Shop in South Milwaukee



mikeyvs4speeds.business.site


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Duff said:


> I'm wanting to buy a NEW Muncie M20 or M22 4 speed, one with a super case, new gears, billet mid plate etc... From experience, can anyone recommend a shop?


They cost as much as Tremecs now, but there are a few very good shops that rebuild them. If others dont chime in, I'll dig further. I completed the research last year, but then went with the Tremec.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I should've bought one a few years ago when I was first looking at them at Super661, like everything else, they've gotten more expensive. I'll check out Mikey V's to see what he has. Thanks!


----------



## Jim K (Nov 17, 2020)

Midwest Muncie will also build you a custom trans.. I went with them and very happy with what they sent me. After talking to them on the phone, I ended up ordering their Super Duty M23 Super case.
https://midwestmuncie.com/


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Duff said:


> I'm wanting to buy a NEW Muncie M20 or M22 4 speed, one with a super case, new gears, billet mid plate etc... From experience, can anyone recommend a shop?


If you don't mind the whine from the straight cut gears, the M22 sound is almost iconic. Anyone who knows muscle cars knows the sound of an M22 blind folded. Listen to a couple on You Tube and you will undertand.

I considered a new M22 for my build but when I compared it to the TKO-600, the TKO was just a few hundred dollars more, better gearing and I got the .64 OD so I could use some 3.90 gears out back. It'll take a little more work to fit the TKO and shorten the driveshaft, mod the floor pan a bit, but in the long run, I think it worth it. The TKX is even an easier swap.

But, the Muncie would be a bolt-in, so there is saving there as well. So it boils down to preference, budget, and what you yourself can do to save money. Again, M22 is what I would go with for a local cruising around town car over a highway crusier.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

You're right, the M22W is little more $$$ than the M20, but I'd say it be worth it. I'm not wanting to mod anything on the car, just looking for a plug / play muncie, something cheaper and easier to install than a 5 speed conversion. I always get a laugh when I read ad after ad of muscle cars for sale, they ALL seem to have the M22 "rock crusher" and we know they don't! Thanks!


----------



## CRABKILLER (Jan 16, 2020)

I swapped the turbo 400 in my '68 for a brand new M22 direct from the source, Auto Gear Equipment in Syracuse NY. ( autogear.net ). They were great to work with and you can also pick your gearing if you want something other than stock.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes, I've been snooping around the Auto Gear website, seems they run specials once in a while, if I can't get one from Paul C. at Super 661, I'll be ordering from Auto Gear. Thanks!


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Duff said:


> Yes, I've been snooping around the Auto Gear website, seems they run specials once in a while, if I can't get one from Paul C. at Super 661, I'll be ordering from Auto Gear. Thanks!


Well I heard from Paul C. today, he said:

*New message from: 5speedscom (6,711)*
*No I am not building units to order since good parts are not easily sourced. Whatever I do build will be for sale on my website*

Thanks,
Paul Cangialosi

What a bummer, he's one of, if not the best builder of manual transmissions.


----------



## Stan's Customs (Jan 27, 2007)

CRABKILLER said:


> I swapped the turbo 400 in my '68 for a brand new M22 direct from the source, Auto Gear Equipment in Syracuse NY. ( autogear.net ). They were great to work with and you can also pick your gearing if you want something other than stock.


I did the same thing when we built our 1969 GTO with a 461 (needed a stronger 4 speed with the big torque motor)...I'll never spend a bunch of money on a Muncie again when I can get a new stronger perfect fit Auto Gear transmission . Everyone owes it to themselves to look at their offerings (Auto Gear), you will be amazed at their transmissions and especially the price! They even look like a Muncie.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I just filled out a questionnaire from Auto Gear, awaiting their recommendations and build time. My 1st choice is an M22W, since I have a 3:31 gear. I'll post a picture when and IF I get the trans.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Well, I talked with several transmission builders and Jeff at Midwest Muncie gave me the best price on a Super Case M22 at $2849 plus shipping, unfortunately, it's not in the budget this year, I'll have to wait. I should've bought one 2 years ago at $2200, but I'll probably wait till they get to $3500 and buy then, shouldn't be a long wait?


----------



## iron_goat (2 mo ago)

Duff said:


> Well, I talked with several transmission builders and Jeff at Midwest Muncie gave me the best price on a Super Case M22 at $2849 plus shipping, unfortunately, it's not in the budget this year, I'll have to wait. I should've bought one 2 years ago at $2200, but I'll probably wait till they get to $3500 and buy then, shouldn't be a long wait?


I just ordered a #661 Case Super M22W from Jeff yesterday. He was very helpful and a breeze to do business with.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Duff said:


> Well, I talked with several transmission builders and Jeff at Midwest Muncie gave me the best price on a Super Case M22 at $2849 plus shipping, unfortunately, it's not in the budget this year, I'll have to wait. I should've bought one 2 years ago at $2200, but I'll probably wait till they get to $3500 and buy then, shouldn't be a long wait?


Yes, always wait until you can purchase at the peak price - just before the item becomes obsolete and is replaced by the newer and improved version that sells for less. 

I bought my TKO-600 about 7 years ago as I knew I wanted one for my build - it's still sitting in its shipping box. I paid $2,200.00 (free shipping at that time) knowing they would go up in price as things always do. Now they sell for $2,600.00 BUT have been superseded by the new TKX-600 5-speed @ $2,800.00. So I saved $600.00 to date, and am fine with the now obsolete TKO version.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I had to back off the GTO for awhile, hopefully I won't have to jettison it. I'm trying to become 100 % debt free, which has been a tough battle, but I'm determined to make it happen.


----------



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

More power to ya, Duff!! You'll get there, baby steps.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Yes, always wait until you can purchase at the peak price


lol... Hang on, Im writing these tips down.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Duff said:


> I had to back off the GTO for awhile, hopefully I won't have to jettison it. I'm trying to become 100 % debt free, which has been a tough battle, but I'm determined to make it happen.


Im doing the same. I have no credit card debt... just a car payment and tractor payment, but man... hard to buy vehicles and pay them off, anymore. The financing terms are longer than the vehicles life span!


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I got hooked on the Dave Ramsey show when I drove for a living, it's just common sense, but it's been tough for me to stay on board. I had a major health scare last year, but doing much better now thanks to JESUS ( I'm serious). I want to finish the Ramsey plan soon. Thanks all for the support.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Duff said:


> much better now thanks to JESUS


You'll get no arguments from me... That guy's a whiz with an orbital sander and a spray gun.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Seriously, though... Everyone needs to find their happy place and their savior. Lifes not as complicated as we all make it, but sometimes clarity can seem impossible. Keep the faith my friend, and do what works for you!


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

The short version is: I had a tough patch in life, looked for JESUS, found him, and been doing better ever since.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

glad that it all worked out for you, my friend


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I brought the bad and the good upon myself, wish I would've came around sooner though.


----------

